# :( SVS PB10-NSD - Fuses Burning Out Quickly ???



## bym007 (Dec 17, 2006)

Hi!

I just recv'd my delivery of PB10-NSD. Yes it is gorgeous ...:bigsmile: 
massive and heavy ...:duh: 

Anyway, the trouble is that in less than an hour or so, the Sub has blown all 3 provided fuses....

It switches on for 5 minutes or so. music comes on and then all of sudden goes dead.

Bass gain is about 3-5 out of possible 8.


Connected using originally supplied power cable to Sub out on my Pioneer 1016 ......


Its getting me worried. Surprisingly, the fuses seem like literally "[email protected]" :scared: 

And yes, I am using a home made cable using "Pro Power RG6U" coax to connect it.

Sorry can't include my pics here since its my first post here. Though you can look at them in my thread at www[dot]avforums[dot]com/forums/showthread.php?t=441144

So raying: whats happening ???


----------



## muse77 (Dec 14, 2006)

I followed your thread and agree that you should consider sending it back. If the problem was in the cable you would have problems with your Pioneer. You could try unplugging the co-ax cable, turn the power on and see if the fuses blow. Could there be a switch to set the 110v from 60 to 50 cycles and this be set wrong?:scratchhead:


----------



## bym007 (Dec 17, 2006)

muse77 said:


> I followed your thread and agree that you should consider sending it back. If the problem was in the cable you would have problems with your Pioneer. You could try unplugging the co-ax cable, turn the power on and see if the fuses blow. Could there be a switch to set the 110v from 60 to 50 cycles and this be set wrong?:scratchhead:


To be honest, I am not sure what really happened. Coz my Pioneer Rcvr is still perfectly fine and working, touch wood. No fuses blown, no problem anywhere else. Yeah, I tried switching it on without RCA plugged-in [with my last fuse], and even then the fuse blew out pretty ugly [Blown Fuse Pictures posted on my other thread - See link above in my 1st post].

And since, I am in UK [We have 240V electricity here], My one is fitted with 220-250V AC Input, but there is no switch for cycles.

So I am still unsure, but only suggestion so far seems to be 'RTB' for replacement.

Any more ideas guys ???:mooooh:


----------



## bym007 (Dec 17, 2006)

I am gonna call up my UK Disto [AVSales] tmrw morning, and see if I can get my SUB replaced in time for Xmas break ...

And now something that might interested you all ...
Someone suggested to me a bit earlier today on another forum that if the SUB is blowing the fuse only after sometime, could be coz of over heating of AMP or something, reasoning that it does not burn off straight away, only after it reaches some specific temperature turn point ... 

Or May Be Not !!

But it could be something for Ron and his gang to look into, if they get a chance to look at this sub ...

Any ways, thanks for all the constructive input... Will keep you posted about it ..

Cheers..


----------



## Ed Mullen (Jul 28, 2006)

This sounds like either crossed/touching leads at the woofer, or a bad amp. If you can pull the woofer and check for crossed/touching leads, that would certainly help. If the leads are not touching, then the amp is bad and you can get new subwoofer or a replacement amp (whichever you prefer). Interface with Ian at Kent Home Cinema (if you haven't done so already) and he'll coordinate with us as needed on a replacement amp or sub.


----------



## bym007 (Dec 17, 2006)

Ed Mullen said:


> This sounds like either crossed/touching leads at the woofer, or a bad amp. If you can pull the woofer and check for crossed/touching leads, that would certainly help. If the leads are not touching, then the amp is bad and you can get new subwoofer or a replacement amp (whichever you prefer). Interface with Ian at Kent Home Cinema (if you haven't done so already) and he'll coordinate with us as needed on a replacement amp or sub.


Yeah, done that. I am getting a replacement in time for xmas. thanks for advice. cheers

merry xmas and a happy new year everyone ...


----------



## lienly (Sep 4, 2006)

haha, see, SVS is not only for great products, but great service!:clap: 



Ed Mullen said:


> This sounds like either crossed/touching leads at the woofer, or a bad amp. If you can pull the woofer and check for crossed/touching leads, that would certainly help. If the leads are not touching, then the amp is bad and you can get new subwoofer or a replacement amp (whichever you prefer). Interface with Ian at Kent Home Cinema (if you haven't done so already) and he'll coordinate with us as needed on a replacement amp or sub.


----------



## thomson405 (May 10, 2008)

It also has to plug in to an outlet with a high enough rating to handle the power from
the amp.


----------

